# what software do I need to view a scr. file?



## Convert (Oct 28, 2004)

Any idea?
Thanks


----------



## Cat (Oct 28, 2004)

Isn't a scr file a windows screensaver file?
Often virusses are sent disguised as scr files ... (and to open a virus you need windows, sadly virusses are not compatible with OS X ...  )


----------



## fryke (Oct 28, 2004)

Yeah. You could install VirtualPC as a way to explore viri, of course, but you probably wouldn't wanna do that, since even a VirtualPC can still send out _more_ malicious mail to other users.


----------



## Convert (Oct 28, 2004)

Yea, I was wondering....I recieved it in my hotmail account (bah) from someone who never ever emails me. 

It was named "I'm in love" and it had an attached Zip file, with the Scr inside. I'll burn it. Cheers.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 28, 2004)

Heh... sounds like someone is trying to revive the old "Melissa" virus (was it Melissa?) of yesteryear... people were bombarded with emails that contained the subject, "I love you," and, of course, many lonely-hearted computer users thought some stranger they'd never heard of before actually loved them and fell victim to the virus.  It's tough to resist opening an email like that because curiosity gets the better of you.

Convert: I would highly suggest never opening an email that you don't recognize, much less download and try to install/run any attachments from said emails.  Even though the Mac is secure from virii, it's still not a good idea.


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 28, 2004)

thats a virus.

if you dont know who send you a file, and you don't know what a file is, dont open it.


----------



## scruffy (Oct 29, 2004)

I think Melissa was another one.  The "I love you" one was called lovebug or loveletter, if I recall rightly.  Melissa was right around the same time though.


----------

